# sexing discoid roaches



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Has any one got any tips on sexing these? I want to start feeding off males but I get them muddled up.


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pain in the ass, just like lobsters. One tip i found was that the male's wings go past the tip of the abdomen. Another is that the last portion of the female's abdomen is larger than the male's

Forgot I had this bookmarked http://www.progeckos.com/caresheets/discoid.htm


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Juzza12 said:


> Pain in the ass, just like lobsters. One tip i found was that the male's wings go past the tip of the abdomen. Another is that the last portion of the female's abdomen is larger than the male's
> 
> Forgot I had this bookmarked Pro Geckos - Discoid Roach Care


Yes thats the guide I was trying to use but got bit confused when it said long wings are females and I had one there with short wings and egg sac hanging out the back. Then also the colours were confusing there was a lot with smaller stripes not like the big ones in the pics and not like the dark ones either just some where in between.

Do you think I am best going by colour or wing size?


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Hiya Giny. Sorry I can't help you with sexing them. But when you have enough I would be very interested in buying some off you for a change !

How long have you had them ? Are they breeding well ? Howe do they compare to dubia ?


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

imginy said:


> Do you think I am best going by colour or wing size?


It is nonsense!
By last portion of the abdomen-it is 100% certainty.
Female - last sternite is LARGE
Male - last sternite is SMALL

It can be used for the most of ovoviviparous cockroaches.

Visit:
BUG NATION • View topic - How to sex a cockroach


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Hiya Giny. Sorry I can't help you with sexing them. But when you have enough I would be very interested in buying some off you for a change !
> 
> How long have you had them ? Are they breeding well ? Howe do they compare to dubia ?


Hey Blaptica
I started off with 200 adults and I have had them about 6 months and they seem to be a bit harder to look after than the dubias as they keep dropping eggs sacs and if temps are low they don't seem to eat anything and plus they will only come out to eat if it is pitch black. 
I think they have the potential to be a lot better than the dubia in every way but as I only had 200 of them and 10000's of dubias/turks I haven't been bothering with them as much as I should. But even though they have been dropping egg sacs there still seems to be lots of new babies/nymphs and a few days back I put them in a bigger tub thats blacked out with better insulation with a large heat mat so hopefully now I will get better results. Thats why I wanted to find out how to sex them to try and cut out a few of the males and get them breeding to there full potential : victory: 

So I think it will be a few months before I have any ready to sell but I will let you know :2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> It is nonsense!
> By last portion of the abdomen-it is 100% certainty.
> Female - last sternite is LARGE
> Male - last sternite is SMALL
> ...


Thanks for that zoo centre very helpful :2thumb:


----------

